# Bottomless vs spout portafilter



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

New to espresso making. Started with the standard twin spout portafilter, reached competence after a couple of weeks. Then went to a bottomless filter, took a couple of days, mastered that. Do I lose anything by going back to the twin spout now I've done that? I just like the slightly cleaner environment with the standard portafilter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Completely your choice. The bottomless allows you to see any problems and is easier to keep clean also permits the use of taller cups / mugs.

Spouted permits to split shots if required, has muchmore metal contact, spout really needs to be removed to thoroughly clean.

More difficult to remove basket.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I find spouted tastes smoother than bottomless even though i stir my espresso quite well, dont know if anyone else thinks the same, it could be only me lol.

But much more faff to clean and drips a lot on to worktop or to floor.


----------



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Bottomless offer greater insight into distribution. however, spouts can promote greater clarity thanks to reduction in body. I would try removing the crema from a bottomless shot and tasting that against a well stirred spouted to assess comparison.

(Assuming spouts are fastidiously cleaned, of course)


----------

